# Does anyone know this style?



## JWLuiza (May 5, 2012)

It is labeled as TSD but I think it is something different....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJQkhKG-lBk&feature=plcp


----------



## Buka (May 5, 2012)

I believe it's a Buddhist influenced, Russian version of non aggressive mixed Korean fighting arts.


----------



## Tez3 (May 6, 2012)

Buka said:


> I believe it's a Buddhist influenced, Russian version of non aggressive mixed Korean fighting arts.



Now that's something!


----------



## miguksaram (May 7, 2012)

From the looks of it, it might be Sunmoodo or Shippalgi.


----------



## JWLuiza (May 7, 2012)

Some russian guy got upset that I said it may not be Tang Soo Do and that the monk at the end of the clip is his instructor. So... I just left it alone.


----------



## miguksaram (May 8, 2012)

JWLuiza said:


> Some russian guy got upset that I said it may not be Tang Soo Do and that the monk at the end of the clip is his instructor. So... I just left it alone.



Well it isn't Tangsoodo as it pertains to GM Hwang Ki's system.  But they could be using the generic term to mean Way of the Tang Han.  As for the Russian guy, if the monk is his instructor, then he should learn patience and understanding from him instead of getting so upset at you.


----------



## mber (Jun 5, 2012)

To the best of my knowledge, most strikes seen in TSD are one-hit-one-kill, at least in theory, which does not seem to be exhibited by the movements in this video, although the last practicioner's moves looked closer to what I'd expect from TSD. 

Also, does anyone know, or can anyone engender a guess towards, what the purpose is of the curious jump at :53? I'd have said it was a defensive jump, but it's at the conclusion of the form, so all of his theoretical opponents should have been defeated....


----------

